# Discharge DECREASED..



## Mum2#1

Hi ladies, I'm 37+6 today & have noticed the past 2-3 days I've had a decreased amount of discharge. I usually have to wear a pad daily because there's so much, and sometimes have to go to the toilet to wipe.. (sorry for TMI)
Anyway I was just wondering if this is normal or what it means? 

Thanks!


----------



## comfort

I am 37 weeks as well and a few weeks ago I had the same thing. It was like a halt in my discharge...so weird. I was dry as a bone. It only lasted a week though and then the discharge came back with a vengeance.

Pretty sure it is normal- all kinds of weird things happen down there.


----------



## kiraelliott

Yep happened to me at 37 weeks, thought it was v odd, took about a week or so to resume normal service lol think its hormones peaking - soon as week 39 started for me my nails grew mad, hairs started to shed v slowly, discharge is crazy n greasy skin n spots are back, almost kinda like that time of the month setting in without the pain - yet! xxx


----------



## PrayerfulHope

I'm not as far along so I'm sorry if my advice sucks, but do you drink plenty of liquid? especially in the end you should be drinking even more, and not having enough to drink can decrease your CM. 
Just a thought..


----------



## lb

I've had this starting a couple days ago and I'm 36 weeks today. It's a nice break, but I'm not expecting it to last at all.


----------



## Foxy89

I had a dry spell too!


----------



## jollymum

Lol, I would love a decrease in discharge - I'm getting very sore down there from wearing pantyliners everyday!


----------



## Al4321

I am not as far gone I'm 34 weeks but noticed this the last 3 days and actually told the midwife about it yesterday. Obviously she had no explanation. Quite weird though as I have been having absolutely loads of it until the last 3 days it's practically non existent!! Weirs huh??


----------



## 2016

I had a dry spell for about a week and then it started back with EWCM. I got a blinding headache like before af, and the next day my waters broke!


----------



## Mum2#1

2016 said:


> I had a dry spell for about a week and then it started back with EWCM. I got a blinding headache like before af, and the next day my waters broke!

Oh I hope it comes back & then I have her soon after that'd be awesome, hehe  What does EWCM mean? (haven't seen that one before)...

Im not at all complaining, having so much discharge is just ewy, like the rest of you I just found it really strange :/ Ahwell!


----------



## 2016

Egg White Cervical Mucus (sorry that was an abbreviation from TTC days) :haha: - its clear and stretchy rather than white/yellowish and creamy. The EWCM normally shows high oestrogen while the creamy is high progesterone. Normally progesterone goes down and down before labour starts which is why people might be getting less discharge. I was taking Evening Primrose Oil (EPO) 500mg in the morning and at night which is known to increase EWCM though.


----------



## PrayerfulHope

I think it's interesting that so many of you are using pantyliners - i was told not to use them because they can cause infection! And to just change underwear several times a day instead.


----------



## Mum2#1

PrayerfulHope said:


> I think it's interesting that so many of you are using pantyliners - i was told not to use them because they can cause infection! And to just change underwear several times a day instead.

I believe that is incorrect, I have had midwives themselves tell me many women have to wear pantyliners because of the huge amount of discharge, changing undies wouldn't work as it literally drips out (tmi) and also, do you realise how uncomfortable it is to be walking in public feeling squidgy down there? 

:/


----------



## RoxanneAndI

It's normal, I noticed a decrease when I was 35 weeks I freaked out because I thought something was wrong but there wasn't :)


----------



## Mrsnakedchef

so glad you put this up as I have noticed a decrease over the last few days, so suppose its all ok>?!


----------



## Mum2#1

Yeah apparently it's normal, mine has well & truly come back now, lol :)
Just another random pregnancy thing I suppose!


----------



## kiraelliott

Mine went, came back, now gone again n i'm a day overdue... it's a mysteryyy! lol (or just hormones)


----------



## Mum2#1

Those darn pregnancy hormones, i was thinking earlier today about my hairy belly, will the excess hair bugger off after delivery? LOL!


----------

